

Professional Hackers for Hackathons - lowglow

How do you feel about being a professional hacker that gets paid for visiting hackathons across the world? You&#x27;d essentially be a hired gun by the hackathon organizers to make killer apps and make the hackathon look good.<p>Thoughts?
======
MalcolmDiggs
That actually sounds pretty amazing to me. Constantly learning and playing
with new tools, and in new fields.

The only likely downside would be _if_ the hackathons were spaced too closely
together. That would be very rough on your body/health.

------
danstepanov
meh

